# Looking for barn ideas



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We've made an offer on a piece of property... anyway we will need a barn sorta quick, with little money... I'm thinking of buying a shed in a box type structure (12 X 24 ?) and framing the lower 4 ft for solid walls and a couple of kidding stalls. I just have six goats right now, but babies on the way in Jan/Feb. 
Has anyone done this? or have any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

When we first moved I had two ND, so I started with a large rubbermaid type storage unit I believe it's 6x10. I added to that later.
With 6 your size and plan sounds good.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

what about those metal carports.
I think someone on here asked about them.
You could put sides on them and a door.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Couple weeks ago someone had some pics up of some really ingenious temporary shelters of tarps and cattle panels, that would be a good "get by" till you can get what you really want built.

Bob


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats a great idea too Arkie. We were looking at a metal one once.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

We just got a big 'tent garage' for storing hay. I think it was cheaper than buying boards and tarps separately would have been. It stood up through the high winds that took down our pallet field shelters last week (sigh). 

Probably wouldn't stand up to the goats living in it full time, though we plan to put kidding pens in it (most of the hay will be gone by spring kidding). Pens will be in the center away from the walls. To judge by the one my neighbor uses as an actual garage, it stays nice and warm inside.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

We bought a 10x10 shed kit, for our two wethers.
Hubby installed two windows, built a hay feeder and sleeping shelf...it's perfect for them!
We plan on insulating it this coming weekend, then they should be all set for the winter.


----------

